# Picked up money out of a tree.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Picked up money out of a tree, that is what I call collecting a swarm from a tree limb since they cost so much in a 3 pound package or nuc.

Was a good 4 to 5 pounds of bees the earliest I have ever gotten by 10 days. I have not even been seeing any drones here at home. I also didn't see any drones in that swarm either.

 Al


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

Not seeing any drones, what could this mean is happening in the colony?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have not been in the hive to inspect them so their may be drone cells that have not hatched yet. But there are no drones flying in and out yet here at home. The girls kick all the drones out of the hive in the fall and it takes the queen a while to start laying drone eggs.
I watch for drones and start my queen rearing once I see drones.

 Al


----------



## MechanicalBird (Sep 21, 2014)

I love those money trees.


----------



## txsteele (Nov 19, 2014)

The swarms where I live have died down drastically. 3-4 weeks ago there quite a few every week being reported.


----------

